# Zoey's Teeth



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:
Took Zoey in for her last set of shots today and our vet look at her teeth. Her under-bite is correcting it self  He also said if we pull the bottom baby teeth it could correct her bite to be perfect. A sizer us bite? She has already lost a couple bottom teeth so that may be why it is getting better. And the jaw can grow at different rates. 
This is really good news for me because we want to show her.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news, Suzi! I know you're relieved!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Another bit of good news today.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

And I could tattoo Sugarbaby's eye rims but it wouldn't change her genetics, which is what showing is about. Showing is about the most genetically correct dog, not the one who has been "adjusted" to be correct. 

Would you really put your dog through the pain of having her teeth pulled to make her "show-able"?


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

LeighaMason said:


> And I could tattoo Sugarbaby's eye rims but it wouldn't change her genetics, which is what showing is about. Showing is about the most genetically correct dog, not the one who has been "adjusted" to be correct.
> 
> Would you really put your dog through the pain of having her teeth pulled to make her "show-able"?


Maybe its just me, but showing in conformation doesn't look that fun to me. You sit around just to run your dog around in a circle once or twice. It seems more like a means to an end which is getting feedback about a dog's makeup for breeding purposes..especially when you can do rally or agility or even training your dog to be a therapy dog it is just very passive in comparison when you take breeding out of the equation.

Not just in regards to you Suzi, but I have heard of people using a SHarpie to color in their dog's noses, etc. Seems like an awful lot of trouble to go to, to fit a square peg into a round hole. I don't feel Lily is show quality (though adorable) nor would I ever breed her so I am not trying to be superior.

Anyone who shows is welcome to chime in, I hope I'm not being offensive..


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lily My Love, You are not being offensive. Showing is highly competitive!!!! And it can be mean, it just is not for everyone. Many of the people I train with have to show their dogs and bring them to championship, because it is in their contract. This is how they were able to get the dog of their dreams to do Obedience/agility and many of them hate it and many do not even plan to breed. Showing is not always glamorous, there are many thank heavens who do like it and they have brought us some beautiful dogs to love and enjoy.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

LeighaMason said:


> And I could tattoo Sugarbaby's eye rims but it wouldn't change her genetics, which is what showing is about. Showing is about the most genetically correct dog, not the one who has been "adjusted" to be correct.
> 
> Would you really put your dog through the pain of having her teeth pulled to make her "show-able"?


 Excuse me but extracting teeth is not the same. I would love to here that having teeth pulled is hiding a genetic flaw. Where do you get your information from?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Lily My Love, You are not being offensive. Showing is highly competitive!!!! And it can be mean, it just is not for everyone. Many of the people I train with have to show their dogs and bring them to championship, because it is in their contract. This is how they were able to get the dog of their dreams to do Obedience/agility and many of them hate it and many do not even plan to breed. Showing is not always glamorous, there are many thank heavens who do like it and they have brought us some beautiful dogs to love and enjoy.


 I have no idea if I will love showing or not. At least my contract is not forcing me into that. I am doing it because this forum has taught me that is what I have to do in order to be a breeder. It was a fluke that I even ran across this forum. I am just trying to do what is right. I find it funny that I keep getting put down around every corner.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Is pulling baby teeth in question here?? I guess I don't understand what the problem is with that.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought pulling baby teeth is routine in puppies? Maggie had a couple pulled when she was spayed. Didn't fix her underbite unfortunately. That's great news Suzi.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie's bottom teeth are very crooked because she still has a baby tooth or two. Usually when these are pulled the teeth straighten out. I think the bite actually has more to do with the alignment of the jaw, which can't be changed. But it's possible, Suzi, the breeder was wrong. I'd get a second opinion, but not from the vet because they don't see what breeders that show dogs see.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Sophie's bottom teeth are very crooked because she still has a baby tooth or two. Usually when these are pulled the teeth straighten out. I think the bite actually has more to do with the alignment of the jaw, which can't be changed. But it's possible, Suzi, the breeder was wrong. I'd get a second opinion, but not from the vet because they don't see what breeders that show dogs see.


 My vet breedes and shows dogs. And you are right the jaw is what causes a under bite or over bight but . Zoeys jaw is still growing and they grow at differant rates it went from a under bite two weeks ago to a even bite . If we pull the bottom baby teeth it leaves more room for the perminate teeth to come in at the proper place. In the perfect mouth the perminate teeth are directley under the baby teeth as they grow they puch the baby ones out and come in at the right spot. If their comming in at a angel the tooth can come in front or behind and the baby tooth does not fall out. Her teeth may be comming in perfect I sapose the only way to really know would be dental x rays .:brushteeth:
As far as talking to breeders I have talked to About 8 and only 2 have had this problem and they pulled the baby teeth to help correct. Some puppys mouth mature at a differant rate. Zoeys bite is stiil changing and it seems to be changing for the better.:brushteeth:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MaggieMay said:


> I thought pulling baby teeth is routine in puppies? Maggie had a couple pulled when she was spayed. Didn't fix her underbite unfortunately. That's great news Suzi.


Pulling some teeth that are retained as adult teeth are coming in is commonplace. Pulling teeth because the jaw is misaligned, and before they are interfering with adult teeth is not, AFAIK.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Pulling some teeth that are retained as adult teeth are coming in is commonplace. Pulling teeth because the jaw is misaligned, and before they are interfering with adult teeth is not, AFAIK.


 What is AFAIK?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> What is AFAIK?


As far as I know.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> As far as I know.


 Oh Okay AFAIK pulling zoeys bottom baby teeth would be a precaution to insure her bottom teeth come in right . :brushteeth:

I just switched to enternet explorier and now my spell check is gone I was not seeing all the red underlines and I was thinking yea I have finally learned to spell  What is up with that?


----------

